# Kayak fishing for 1st time Sat, 1/23, Johnson's Beach



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm all fired up to try out my new yak this Saturday at Johnson's Beach soundside and catch some fish. I'd appreciate any advice on tackle and retrieving method (for redfish ideally, but not picky). I was planning on rigging one rod up with a 1/2 or 3/8 jig head with various soft jigs and the other rod with Mirrolures. I have fresh 10 lb test on one and 20 on the other, both spinning rods. Sound good? Should I try live shrimp or something else.

I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Rivera Paradise (Jan 20, 2011)

If I were in town, I would join you! The only advice I have is when you have a fish on keep your flippers up. I had a fish wrap the line around my flippers the first time!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

With this cold front pushing through I' d focus on deeper water, drop-offs etc. Also make sure you stay dry(cold+wet=miserable). Another idea is under the Theo Baars bridge. Around the catwalks and rubble you should be able to find some drum/reds and sheepshead if the water isn't moving too quickly. Good luck

-Jason


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Flippers up with a fish on and stay warm. We'll see. I might be able to power through the cold with Gortex. Theo Baars bridge sounds like a good idea. More structure than the beach.

- Eric


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Eric, new kayak fishing and wanting get out on my new yak, what time do you think you will launch and from where? Would like to try and get out this weekend if i can. 

Earl


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Earl. That would be great to meet up. The Theo Baars bridge idea sounds good since it has some drop offs and structure. I think we could access the water pretty easily from the northwest corner of the bridge, parking next to Perdido Bay Seafood on Canal Dr. (just south of the new Publix). Not sure about that though. I'd like to be on the water by 8:00 am. How's that sound?

Eric


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

yea gonna be blowin pretty good this weekend id go up the rivers trout are THICK in all the deep holes


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Eric. Sounds good to me but I will probably launch from Johnson Beach side due to I have a Pro Angler and no cart so it might be a challenge for me to get it to the water from the bridge site. I should be in the area around 8:00.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I was thinking of putting mine in the water Tom if you want some company give me a call Chris 850-501-5881


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Earl, I like Johnson's Beach better anyway, and the entrance is really close to the bridge. I'm planning on getting some shrimp from Gray's Tackle 7-7:30'ish and launching from Johnson's Beach, closest to the bridge. The time is tenatiive, because my son is wavering about going. Either way, I'll be looking for a Pro Angler out there.
You too Chris.

Do you all think we'll be seeing sheepshead mainly?


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Might better grab me some shrimp then, not sure what's out there. Had a guy told me that reds might be around the island close to the marina and restaurant north of the bridge.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, late fishing report from Sat morning: Pretty much dead. A couple of small bumps on our live shrimp on carolina rigs. One hit and snapped line trolling a blue Mirrolure. Just too cold I guess. The current was pretty fast too, probably 3 knots. Windy and low tide.
I fished Tarkliln Bay Sunday morning. Dead there too. I tried mirrolures, spoons, jigs, and couple other things. I think the one guy who said the fish are upstream was right.
Thanks for all the advice anyway.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

yes sirr went again today and goin again tomorrow. the trout are thick up the rivers right now and better get on it fast cause trout close starting feb 1st. my dad and his friend went a couple days ago and caught like 25 or 30 from about 2 to 3:00 till dark we caught 12 today but a much better grade of fish we had 2 that were 23" the rest were all 18 to 20"


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Eric...glad to see you got your 'yak! I knew it was you from your avatar...that pier looks very familiar! I'll be getting out there in the coming weeks. I'm admittedly a "fairer weather" fisherman...don't like the cold. We'll get up in Tarkiln Bayou and find some reds....they usually move into those shallows February and March. Just remember it's catch and release only for Specks in February so no keepers until March. Talk to you, soon.
Tim


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Tim. Yep, I bought an Outback and love it. I drove by your house right after I bought it so I could show it off to you, but you guys were out. We'll definitely have to go out sometime. March sounds good. We can ol' Ronny out there with us too in his canoe.
I want to try offshore fishing sometime too.

I need to install one of those pulley systems in the garage like you have. Do you like yours? Where did you get it?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

illforwill said:


> yes sirr went again today and goin again tomorrow. the trout are thick up the rivers right now and better get on it fast cause trout close starting feb 1st. my dad and his friend went a couple days ago and caught like 25 or 30 from about 2 to 3:00 till dark we caught 12 today but a much better grade of fish we had 2 that were 23" the rest were all 18 to 20"


illforwill: Thanks for the tip. Sounds like you and your dad have been doing well. Hopefully I can make it upstream before Feb.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Eric,
Yes, I do like the pulley system for storing my 'yaks in the garage. I recommend that you get one of the "heavy duty" systems available at many online kayak gear sites. Here's one site (you may have to copy and paste the link in your browser) http://www.stacksandstacks.com/deluxe-garage-hoist-system?id=176&sku=139100&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&utm_term=Stacksutm_campaign=Storage%20and%20Organization%20%3E%20Overhead%20Storage&utm_content=40030

I bought one at Lowe's or HD that was designed for bikes and it had only one rope. Lowering and hoisting was a pain. I replaced it with a two rope system. It handles the load and works much easier - although the ropes occasionally come off the pulley when your hoisting. Easy to climb up a ladder and pop them back on, though.

If we get a few days of consistent warmer temps in late February, let's launch from the pier and go up in the bayou. I've had some of my best luck with Reds, Specks and Flounder on an incoming tide in late February/early March.


----------

